# Danish Fella



## Transk53 (Jan 24, 2015)

Thought this maybe of interest.

*Danish Hawkeye*


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 24, 2015)

interesting.  If he is that good is he on the Olympic team if not why not


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 24, 2015)

tshadowchaser said:


> interesting.  If he is that good is he on the Olympic team if not why not



Probably a negative would be the modification of the action. Just perhaps the traditional movement of hand to finger and then string, has fundamentally changed, thus the natural action as it were, has gone from memory?


----------



## Flatfish (Jan 24, 2015)

I think his focus is a bit different from Olympic competition.....would be interesting to see though how he would fare in that kind of context. Impressive to say the least.......


----------



## Takai (Jan 24, 2015)

Lars is always incredible to watch. I keep telling myself that I should shift my archery to an even more traditional method whenever I watch another clip but, I just do not have the the time to put in that he does. I barely shoot now as it is.


----------



## kuniggety (Jan 25, 2015)

My guess is that he would do well transitioning to olympic style archery but that's not his forte. He trains with a short bow in a recreation of traditional methods for close quarter combat. Very cool stuff.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 25, 2015)

It is some mad skills there. It must have taken years of practice. He kind of reminds of Jeremy Renner in the Avengers movie.


----------



## Gnarlie (Feb 3, 2015)

Danish Archer Demonstrates Gullibility of Audience - GeekDad

I have next to no personal experience with archery but found this brutal takedown and thought someone with experience might like to comment.


----------

